# red fish near destin?



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't got out in a couple of weeks. Was targeting flounder, but that seems to have passed. Anyone been catching Redfish in the Destin area other than the monsters. Looking to find some workable water to fish with artificials or live bait on jig heads. Any tips would be appreciated. PM me if you don't want to give to much info. I won't leak it out, and I fish by myself most of the time.

I thought about hitting the river mouth area near the ICW around the freeport area.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (12/20/2007)*PaleRed,
> 
> Destin and Choctawhatchee Bay have some decent areas for redfish. The river mouths up near Freeport are great. Also, Hogtown Bayou is all grass bottom and sawgrass banks(very good on south wind.) On a north wind, the north side from White Point to Choctaw Beach is a great place to look for them. You should be able to see fish in both areas. Other than that, it's a bunch of boring dock fishing in Destin. Pitching docks will produce fish, but its sure not as fun!
> 
> ...


Where is the best place to launch for west bay andthe freeport river mouthsif coming from Destin. I can make a long, quick run if its not to choppy. Thanks.


----------

